# let's get some more pics up and show em what it's about



## Southernhoundhunter (Aug 14, 2013)

Let's get another pic thread started, with tail gate dropping time getting close, let's get the blood flowing.


----------



## grouper throat (Aug 15, 2013)

Post them dogs above those bucks!


----------



## tchook21 (Aug 19, 2013)

*dog hunting*

Few kills from my old club I'm Bulloch county


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (Aug 19, 2013)

I can't, for the life of me, figure out how to upload all my pictures off of my phone onto here


----------



## Bear10 (Aug 25, 2013)

Good looking pics!


----------



## grouper throat (Aug 25, 2013)

We ran this sucker for 2 hours. He crossed one road quickly with 4 does and as they ran through a pond he squatted and the does kept going. One lonely behind dog jumped him again and he turned back the way he came. We ran him all over the place by the highway and he turned from the highway towards the gulf. We packed a bunch on him and he was piled up a few roads later. I think we jumped him a few different times that season.




About 6 out of 7 of us shot at this one before the dogs finally caught him. We ran him for 10 blocks and more than 2.5 hours. He had thrown the dogs and made it a good 10 mins ahead of them but messed up and crossed in between me and another guy while slipping away. We caught up the behind dogs 2 blocks back and redogged him again. They finally caught him in a thigh deep swamp. As we made it to him the dogs were surrounding it on cypress tree bases and an old lemon gip of mine had it by the hams. It was a wild sight to see. This was the third or fourth time we jumped him I think.


----------



## tjarr001 (Aug 28, 2013)

This is what's its all about to me. Me and my grandpa behind me. He's 84 years old and still goes out and will run with the best of us. Been doggin for 5 years and have yet to kill a deer ( only had the oportunity once to shoot) so can't comment with a deer pic but wht keeps me going back is the friends I've met and family I get to hunt with. Nothin like standing around shooting the bull, listening to a few old timers tell stories of how it was in the good ol' days. Those are the good times to me.


----------



## big country rnr (Aug 30, 2013)




----------



## big country rnr (Aug 30, 2013)




----------



## MrBull (Sep 3, 2013)

I sure miss that club.


----------



## dotties cutter (Sep 4, 2013)

Hope this thread keeps goin. This will be my first year in many many years to dog hunt again and I have a great little july gyp to run them with and if I get one I will be learning to post pictures on here which I shoulda already done but just to lazy.


----------



## grouper throat (Sep 4, 2013)

Nice doggin bucks.


----------



## ghost8026 (Sep 4, 2013)

Very nice bucks what county are those from big country.I hunt camden


----------



## big country rnr (Sep 5, 2013)

MrBull said:


> I sure miss that club.


Me to Bull..... I may have a lead for next year tho.


----------



## big country rnr (Sep 5, 2013)

ghost8026 said:


> Very nice bucks what county are those from big country.I hunt camden


Wayne and Brantley.... That's just A few.....


----------



## ghost8026 (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice deer for sure round these parts


----------



## big country rnr (Sep 6, 2013)

MrBull said:


> I sure miss that club.



Hey Bull.
Did you see ole Buckshot,bullet and buddy in the ole red ford. 
Man I miss those lil squall mouth jokers.


----------



## MrBull (Sep 6, 2013)

Yes sir. When I get some pens built I think Im gonna get some beagles. Keep me posted about that lead.


----------



## Pinehillkennels (Sep 10, 2013)

Big country rnr that black & white dog in that pic is good looker ,is it a half & half?

I love looking at these pics of the kill with the dogs.


----------



## Deerhead (Nov 22, 2013)

I sure miss hunting with dogs.  I really enjoyed listening to them run and all the excitment they brought to the woods.


----------



## grouper throat (Nov 23, 2013)

Few more


----------



## deersled (Dec 6, 2013)

never done any dog hunting. Looks like a blast. More power to you guys/gals!!!!!


----------



## harpj1972 (Dec 14, 2013)

*Me 'n my baby...*

have a good time in the deer woods. Even when its 90 degrees and your best jump dog can hardly get 'em up!!


----------



## CJ87 (Feb 5, 2014)

*Camp blanding FL*

Camp blanding FL dog hunt


----------



## CJ87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Camp blanding FL dog hunt


----------

